# Pimping a home brew kit



## REDRUM (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm planning on trying my hand at beer brewing to keep my fermenters in use over the 'off season' 

I want to try a kit brew first of all, probably using Coopers kits, but I'm keen to pimp it up a little bit with additional hops & grain to try to get a feel for that side of things (with a view to, one day, getting into all grain brewing)

Does this sound like a good way forward? Should I just go as simple as possible for my first effort and stick to the kit, or would you recommend jumping straight into the mash?

My tastes usually lean towards darker, richer beers - APAs, IPAs, dark ales, stouts... what would people recommend for a first brew?

Cheers


----------

